# Automatic trans, 02 Sentra GXE. Cant get into gear? Shift lock problem?



## xjedi11 (Nov 10, 2005)

My 02 Sentra GXE runs smooth and perfect however, upon starting the car, lately the gear will not shift into place. If I manipulate the "shift lock" which is a tiny button on the shift box, I can then get it in drive to go. Does anyone know what might cause this problem and/or solution ideas? Any and all replies will be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## El Capitan (Mar 12, 2003)

Maybe your not pressing your brake pedal far enough or you put it in park with your tire on top of a concrete parking thing so there is force pushing your car backwards. I remember I friend who would hit the concrete tire barrier thing all the time and just put his peace of ish ford into park. Then he had trouble getting out of park because there was force on the tranny. Or maybe your parking lot is downhill or something?


----------



## xjedi11 (Nov 10, 2005)

*Still locks up*

Thanks for responding.My car does this all the time know,even if I jhust park for a few seconds it locks up.


----------

